
Invasion of the Mini Cheetah Robots - michalu
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/video-friday-mit-mini-cheetah-robots
======
Fjolsvith
Add AI and a good power supply and you have a decent weapons platform.

